# 0/027 Helpful Website for beginners



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I haven't located anything within the MTF forum that highlights this website, but it is a very informative site for those of you into O gauge and 027 locos. It is basically like a Beginners Manual. It should answer a lot of questions and certain aspects can be used in other gauges as well. It DOES NOT delve into the more modern aspects of the hobby, with DCS/TMCC, ETC., as it was compiled long before the newer stuff was available.

Check out this site for future reference, and Bookmark it for future use.

http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm
:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I usally link them for the layouts. Mine was adapted from there. Good site.


----------

